# DORTMUND | Phoenix Development News



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

This project is damn good!
Thanks for the info and [email protected]


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Phoenix Sky Walk*

The Sky Walk on a old gasline is completed, the way around the old steel mine is 250m long and 20m over the ground.


























Source:RN


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Windmill21*

The project is not directly on the waterfront or the technology area around the old coking plant but at the urban district (Hörde) in a distance of 150m of the phoenix lake. 
- start of construction: Sommer 2012
- Floors: 22 the upper two floors of the building are a Restaurant
- height of construction: 85m[/B]









Source: Degener Architekten/derWesten.de









Source: Degener Architekten/derWesten.de









Source: Degener Architekten/derWesten.de









Source: Degener Architekten/derWesten.de


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

detail first floor








Source: Degener Architekten









Source: Degener Architekten

Overview of the city of Dortmund, the construction of the top looks like the Peking stadium^ ^ (picture pdf)
http://www.windmill21.de/pdf/Flyer_windmill21.pdf


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

AWESOME!! Way to go Dortmund!!!!!


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

The competition of the conception of courtyard is ready. Winner is the FSWLA Düsseldorf.








Source: FSWLA Landschaftsarchitekten









Source: FSWLA Landschaftsarchitekten









Source: FSWLA Landschaftsarchitekten









Source: FSWLA Landschaftsarchitekten

for example, thats the complex








Source: Rübsamen + Partner | Interboden GmbH


----------



## mrcabman (Apr 28, 2008)

Just saw this thread and thought I might add some photos. All photos were taken in early December 2011 at around 8.30 a.m.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

more details of WindMill21 first floor and last floor.








Source: DEGENER Architekten | Dr. Hesse & Partner GmbH

well i think its the same style like the Beijing national stadium ^ ^








Source: DEGENER Architekten | Dr. Hesse & Partner GmbH


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

zwoelf2012 - Januar by moellerh, on Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

thx you mrcabman for these awesome pics


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice project!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks nice and green. .


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Really really interessting video about the construction and the enviroment of the phoenix lake in english.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vjUTLP914I


----------



## JMruitenberg (Oct 7, 2011)

WOW, this is a very AWESOME project!!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Kaufmann said:


> Really really interessting video about the construction and the enviroment of the phoenix lake in english.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vjUTLP914I


"... one of the largest lakes in Europe ..."

Yeah, sure 

Its a great project nonetheless and I hope it will be a success.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Slartibartfas said:


> "... one of the largest lakes in Europe ..."
> 
> Yeah, sure
> 
> Its a great project nonetheless and I hope it will be a success.


i think he want to say: one of the largest "artificial" lakes in europe


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

some new information:

Project S.E.A house will start March 2012









Project Hafentor will start may 2012









Source: Freundlieb


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

opening date may 2012.









Quelle: SIG - Schürmann Immobilien Gesellschaft









Quelle: SIG - Schürmann Immobilien Gesellschaft









Quelle: SIG - Schürmann Immobilien Gesellschaft









Quelle: SIG - Schürmann Immobilien Gesellschaft[/SIZE


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Update phoenix lake*

FAPS building currently looks like..


more and more building will be create


today old factory, tomorrow townhouse

Pics: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hafentor*

The Harbour Gate project is developing faster than expected (quite unusual for Dortmund) It pulls the AOK and the police in Dortmund Hamburg Dockland into the building. In connection with the Freundlieb management, the old coaching inn, the Tull villa and Horder Castle is a truly very nice entree came. 



Neubau Hafentor

Quelle: Kaufmann

The Alfred-Trappe street as a direct connection between old town and Phoenix Lake was completed. Some property owners have already invested in their stock, hopefully still with an eye for the beauty of its old buildings.




Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Renovation of the historical mansion called Tull-Villa starts now:


Niffi72 said:


> Source: Niffi72


Glad we'll see this restored to former glory.








Source: http://www.architektur-bildarchiv.de/image/Tull-Villa-am-Phoenix-See-Dortmund-18638.html 


For more current updates, make sure to check the Dortmund forum thread for Phoenixsee projects:

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490681*


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Some new projects around Lake Phoenix*

_Resident project called PortPhoenix_












































Quelle: Rotterdam Gruppe[/QUOTE]

_and Phoenix Corner_

















Quelle: Visuplan


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*The area around the lake molt more and more to a big business district with some hidden Champions like WILO SE oder Big Player like Zalando and the Headquarter of the german Handball association (DHB)*

_Hafen 12_


























Quelle: Bau art GmbH

*Sparkassen (Financial) Academy of Northrihne-Westphalia*









_Hafen 12_



























Quelle: Bau art GmbH

*Sparkassen (Financial) Academy of Northrihne-Westphalia*









*Pier 4 next to the FAPS Building*


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Kaufmann said:


> *Some new projects around Lake Phoenix*
> 
> _Resident project called PortPhoenix_
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*Visualization vs. reality*

_Update of the building site PortPhoenix _







Die neue Straße am Kai wirkt schon sehr maritim und urban :applause:











Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*The Swan office park *
_
The Swan has landed! Overall a very promising project . More please
Overall a very promising project . More please
:applause:_








Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Update PortPhoenix - second phase of construction 21.09.2015*







First phase of construction




Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Don't forget where you come from!*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2000-2010_Dortmund_Phonix-ost.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Westfalenpark-100818-16745-Hörde.jpg


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*New Buildings called Pier4 around the inner harbor *







Im Hintergrund befindet sich die Wohnanlage von PortPhoenix


Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

An incredibly convincing conversion, that should be a role model for the whole Ruhr Metro! kay:

Though it could be a bite more urban and diverse (architecturally speaking), one or two real highrises would help, too. But it's heading in a really good direction. The streamline-esque aesthetics are perfectly suitable for the ever changing Ruhr to cocoon out of its dirty and rustic industrial charme, without neglecting it completely.


----------

